# Valeting contracts



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi we all prefere to have contracts i.e o2 offices, business parks something that you have definite work and not just waiting for phone calls, so this thread is to find out what contracts have we all do and how you where able to get them.
So whats the best way to get a contract with a big/small company to valet there employees vehicles and the best way to charge them price wise say if the company pay for it you can do a easy 1-2 cars say 5% off 3-4 10% off so on but what if the staff pay for it themselfs the above discount rates will make things to complacated any ideas opinoins welcome.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very much doubt any pro's will say that sort of info on the open forum tbh


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Hi we all prefere to have contracts i.e o2 offices, business parks something that you have definite work and not just waiting for phone calls, so this thread is to find out what contracts have we all do and how you where able to get them.
> *So whats the best way to get a contract with a big/small company to valet there employees vehicles* and the best way to charge them price wise say if the company pay for it you can do a easy 1-2 cars say 5% off 3-4 10% off so on but what if the staff pay for it themselfs the above discount rates will make things to complacated any ideas opinoins welcome.


Try having a word with a manager. Speak to the receptionist etc, see if anyone is around, if not, see if he has 5 minutes at a convienent time for him. Or ask if you can just set up in their car park.... Then take it from there


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HA HA HA i very much doubt anyone with some decent contracts are going to
come here, tell you who they are with and how they got them 

I doubt they would disclose that kind of information to anyone other than people within 
there company.


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

james b said:


> HA HA HA i very much doubt anyone with some decent contracts are going to
> come here, tell you who they are with and how they got them
> 
> I doubt they would disclose that kind of information to anyone other than people within
> there company.


i agree no bodys gunna share that info! if your after a contract go out and look for one and try your luck!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> HA HA HA i very much doubt anyone with some decent contracts are going to
> come here, tell you who they are with and how they got them
> 
> I doubt they would disclose that kind of information to anyone other than people within
> there company.


haha he has a point :thumb:

we are all here to help with certain aspects of detailing but not to tell you how to run your business and make it grow etc


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

james b said:


> HA HA HA i very much doubt anyone with some decent contracts are going to
> come here, tell you who they are with and how they got them
> 
> I doubt they would disclose that kind of information to anyone other than people within
> there company.


all i wanted was some ppl with contracts to give advice on what worked best to get them they dont have to disclose who its with or any info like that. Like we got a contract but the way we got it was they phoned us via our website but there must be better ways to get our foot in the door as this is a better way to wor for mobile valeters


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

why dont u pay the support fee and get the business side off the site so you can get this information :wall:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And no offence but make sure you scrub up on your spelling and especially grammar if sorting out contracts. I've seen some contracts with dodgey spelling recently and put me right off


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

-tom- said:


> why dont u pay the support fee and get the business side off the site so you can get this information :wall:


i didnt think there was a business side of this forum have you got more info on how to get it thankyou


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Geordie_1982 said:


> i didnt think there was a business side of this forum have you got more info on how to get it thankyou


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/payments.php



> Detailers Advertising Scheme
> Nows your chance to join the "offical" Detailing World Advertisers scheme (For Detailers and Supporters).
> 
> Benefits Include:
> ...


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Also, in my opinion, the studio posters on here, although only posting a handful of cars through the year, I doubt any of them have a contract at a local business park to do 'WashNwax' jobbys....

We are Detailers mainly, obviously valeters are here too, but (again, my opinion) I doubt many of the supporters on here clean on the masses in office car parks


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

also one thing that i have never done and thats give money off for the more cars,if i have 10 cars to do at the same company they still pay the same price.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Divine said:


> Also, in my opinion, the studio posters on here, although only posting a handful of cars through the year, I doubt any of them have a contract at a local business park to do 'WashNwax' jobbys....
> 
> We are Detailers mainly, obviously valeters are here too, but (again, my opinion) I doubt many of the supporters on here clean on the masses in office car parks


you would be supprised how many do offer just quick wash "n" wax kind of services and how many prefere it to a full correction detail,

the turn around is much quicker less products used less time spent higher volume of custom all win win win :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

General opinion among my mates who's cars I tend to look after is they want a quick wash and wax, some appreciate the car being clayed and see that going far beyond anything they ever expected before and is enlighten for them.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> you would be supprised how many do offer just quick wash "n" wax kind of services and how many prefere it to a full correction detail,
> 
> the turn around is much quicker less products used less time spent higher volume of custom all win win win :thumb:


I'm aware that obviously everyone is going to have to do a bit of (albeit safe wash proceedures etc) valeting work, but I very much doubt its what the likes of Polished Bliss, Autofinnese etc aim to do as their main branch of work. Obviously if work comes in, they take that work, but not marketing themselves as valeting company already detracts the people who are wanting a valet.

Plus, I doubt the two companies I mentioned up their do a simple 1 hour wash, their weekly wash will still take several hours even on the cleanest of cars anyway....I know that if I was to carry out a full valet (21 step wash process, dried, interior hoovered, APC'd on plastics etc, tyre dressing and a few other bits), I very much doubt I could get more than 3 done in a day anyway....(2.5 hours each)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Divine said:


> I'm aware that obviously everyone is going to have to do a bit of (albeit safe wash proceedures etc) valeting work, but I very much doubt its what the likes of Polished Bliss, Autofinnese etc aim to do as their main branch of work. Obviously if work comes in, they take that work, but not marketing themselves as valeting company already detracts the people who are wanting a valet.
> 
> Plus, I doubt the two companies I mentioned up their do a simple 1 hour wash, their weekly wash will still take several hours even on the cleanest of cars anyway....I know that if I was to carry out a full valet (21 step wash process, dried, interior hoovered, APC'd on plastics etc, tyre dressing and a few other bits), I very much doubt I could get more than 3 done in a day anyway....(2.5 hours each)


i'm not saying that this would be there main aspect of work, but i think that aswell as getting a detail booked in signing the customer up to a maintenance contract afterwards is just as inportant,

and a maintenance wash is really a "mini valet"

all be it like you say a safe detailed wash etc not just a 1 bucket whip round and a damp cloth on the interior,

my weekly stuff weather you call it a contract, a maintenance detail or mini valet

roughly consists of

pre wash 
foam
2 bucket wash
dry

hoovered 
apc plastics
clean windows

dress tyres

only takes around an hour so can easly get through 6 in a day,


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I see where your coming from, but I just think that the chaps on here (who the OP is asking for info from) are going to be doing 6 cars a day, even if they are maintenance washes...


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Divine said:


> I see where your coming from, but I just think that the chaps on here (who the OP is asking for info from) are going to be doing 6 cars a day, even if they are maintenance washes...


i know what you mean, and to be honest 6 a day is a little rare for me too apart from every other wednesday as i have one bunch of cars every wednesday and one bunch every other so that day is a little busy :doublesho

oh and fridays as that is a maintenance day too and my first call has 4 cars to be done before dinner :detailer:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I do a lot of valets for executives at there work place, i always get asked if i could do a large number of cars for a good discount for the workers, i always turn them down and tell them i only do full valets (i dont like doing half a job) 
Just a quick wash and hoover can also turn into a nightmare with some neglected cars, but your expected to make it like it just came out the showroom in a hour, thats another reason why i wont do mini valets


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

RETRO_AL said:


> I do a lot of valets for executives at there work place, i always get asked if i could do a large number of cars for a good discount for the workers, i always turn them down and tell them i only do full valets (i dont like doing half a job)
> Just a quick wash and hoover can also turn into a nightmare with some neglected cars, but your expected to make it like it just came out the showroom in a hour, thats another reason why i wont do mini valets


We are valeters not detailers wish that we were as good as some of the guys on here (top work lads :thumb anyway we are not into the quick wash routine would rather do a full valet then say a wash and hoover.
As you say you could get a vehicle that aint been touched for months that wants a quick job done by the time you finish it you could of done a full valet and earned more lol. 
The original question was more about asking how people (Valeters) found it by trying to get contracts or jobs with local companies as mostly its who ya know not what as we have found. 
Just to get this straight we were not asking anyone to help us get business, give their secrets away or to let us know how much they charge lol. 
But one company we do work for we do their reps cars we normally charge per car but they say if we do all 6 cars (not all in one day but over a few btw) all mini valets they would like discount just asking how if any they would discount it thanks anyway


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You asked, "what contacts do people have" and "how did you get them" IMO thats
asking a bit much, you are asking how to get business, other wise what interest 
would it be to you?


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

james b said:


> You asked, "what contacts do people have" and "how did you get them" IMO thats
> asking a bit much, you are asking how to get business, other wise what interest
> would it be to you?


Right fair enough that was mis-worded, like i said above we were mainly wanting to see whether people would give discounts for multiple vehicles as someone asked us and we dont really know whether to say no sorry you pay full price incase they ok goodbye !!!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its totally up to you if you want to give discounts or not mate. i guess if you was to get more work from it, then give them a little discount. if you feel its a one off, stick to your prices?  depends if they have had quotes off other valeters aswell  :lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> its totally up to you if you want to give discounts or not mate. i guess if you was to get more work from it, then give them a little discount. if you feel its a one off, stick to your prices?  depends if they have had quotes off other valeters aswell  :lol:


Thanks for your reply suppose there is only one way to find lol


----------



## rpmdetail (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi buddy, not that far from myself, in warrington!:thumb:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

On another note, I wouldnt give discount to 6 people in an office, simply because I feel discount should be given to people who deserve it, not just because there are 6 people all wanting a car cleaning

I knock a small amount off my most regular people because they have earnt the discount themselves, not along with 5 other people....

Not sure if that made ANY sense, but thats how I do it!


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

rpmdetail said:


> Hi buddy, not that far from myself, in warrington!:thumb:


Yea we are very close as im near the border of runcorn/warrington :lol:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Divine said:


> On another note, I wouldnt give discount to 6 people in an office, simply because I feel discount should be given to people who deserve it, not just because there are 6 people all wanting a car cleaning
> 
> I knock a small amount off my most regular people because they have earnt the discount themselves, not along with 5 other people....
> 
> Not sure if that made ANY sense, but thats how I do it!


Thanks and yea that makes sense lol we do a customer care plan for our regs which they get discount off. Was just on about this company that was after discount for their reps cars thanks for the reply didnt wanna so no and lose work but saying that even if i said yea i'd knock 5-10% off each car they could still say no suppose nothing is guaranteed lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Geordie_1982 said:


> Right fair enough that was mis-worded, like i said above we were mainly wanting to see whether people would give discounts for multiple vehicles as someone asked us and we dont really know whether to say no sorry you pay full price incase they ok goodbye !!!!


I dont know what you charge, how long said job/service will take, how much in fuel and products is allocated to each job and so on, so i cant tell you if you should or should not.

Id say a discounted price could be an incentive for some to use you whilst your there, and just for instance if your charging say:

45 pounds for a single mobile "valet" taking 1.5 hours

£3-5pounds in product

Plus 30 mins each way travel

A gallon of fuel combined (van and equipment)

well thats 2.5 hours for 45 pounds gross and around £35 net

Now if you where to do 6 all in one place that 1 hour travel is slip across 6 jobs so its only 10 mins per car, if say you knocked them down to £35ea every ones a winner, they save a tenner and to be fair your not worse off across your full working day as you have less down time.

Say its a car and hour.5 6 x 35 = 210 gross in 9hours net is around £191

The product cost stays the same but the fuel will become only around 1-2 pounds per vehicle as opposed to 5-7

The same 9 hours out on road doing the same jobs would equate to around 4 a day and bring you in only 180 gross and even less net due to fuel. (gross around £148)

All in all discounts are all well and good IF they are based on quantity.

If say you work as a team of two down time is an even bigger issue, for every 30 min on road its an hour lost, if you have a good set up for "valeting" you can do double the work with two guys (work on a car each)

Please note all the above is for example only and not what people should, would or even do charge, thats up to you to decide, im just pointing out some advantages 

Just to note we have customers who have there cars cleaned (by that we mean they have been detailed and we do what ever to maintain that finish) every week, anything from a single car - 6 cars, and pricing the becomes bespoke to that job and we just go on an hourly rate, average what it will take and thats the flat price per week. works out fair for all involved.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

My 2p worth...if people wanting to start up in business feel the need to ask any questions on here obvsiouly havn't got a clue,no offence and i do know this is a helpful website.....but c'mon wise up....research the trade/market properly! iam under the impression people just think oh its easy and jump straight on the wagon and simply have no idea what they are talking about!!


----------

